# How many plants can I have with my light?



## tanksta (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 1000watt hps it is in a small 5x10 foot space.  There is reflective foil  on all of the walls.  I was hoping to grow 10 plants.  I dont know if my light is big enough though?  How many plants can I grow with a 1000 watt lamp in a 5x10 space?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

tanksta said:
			
		

> I have a 1000watt hps it is in a small 5x10 foot space. There is reflective foil on all of the walls. I was hoping to grow 10 plants. I dont know if my light is big enough though? How many plants can I grow with a 1000 watt lamp in a 5x10 space?


The formula for this has been covered about a thousand times here.

MINIMUM
3,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy.

PREFERED
5,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy.

You have an area of 50 sq ft.

50 x 5000 = 250,000 lumens for this area.

A single 1,000 HPS is about 145000 lumens.

145,000 divided by 5,000 is 20 sq ft.

Your light will cover a 4 ft x 5 ft area.

To properly light your entire area, you would need two 1,000 watt HPS.

It's suggested that you have one sq ft minimum for each plant.

There are many, many, many other things you need to know BEFORE, YES, BEFORE you start growing.

All the information is available here on this site and has already been posted.

You should start reading the threads here. You'll learn everything you need to know.


----------



## dursky (Mar 18, 2007)

i have 7 under a 1000 5 weeks into flower.. 6ft tall  you could do 10 big guys or 15 shorter ones


----------

